# First Batch. Hot Process remove from mold?



## BroknArrw (Dec 13, 2017)

After watching YouTube and seeing different times. How long before you remove hot process from mold.?

Will post my first batch pictures when I cut it


----------



## toxikon (Dec 13, 2017)

Depends on the recipe, water content, your type of mold, etc.

Most recipes can be unmolded after 24 hours. Salt/brine bars can be unmolded in a few hours. High soft oil/water recipes might take 3 days before they're hard enough!

I like to pull back the corner of my silicon mold and gently press on the corner of the loaf. If it easily dents in, it's not ready. If it holds its shape well like aged cheddar, it's good to go. There's no hardfast rule! I prefer to wait a bit longer to ensure I don't dent my loaf with my fingers.


----------



## BroknArrw (Dec 13, 2017)

I used candles and supplies goof proof recipe. 8 oz water, 6oz olive oil, 9.5oz Palm oil, 3oz lye, 1oz lemongrass scent with mica coloring.
Followed soap101 video in conjunction with directions from candles and supplies.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 13, 2017)

I've always found HP ready to unmold as soon as it's completely cool.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 13, 2017)

Obsidian said:


> I've always found HP ready to unmold as soon as it's completely cool.


^^^ me too


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 13, 2017)

I made a lot of HP.  I always wait 24 hours to be on the safe side 

But I guess it depends on recipe and your preference.  If your mold is silicone, touch the bottom with tiny pressure, and if it is hard, go ahead.


----------



## BroknArrw (Dec 13, 2017)

I checked after 12 hours and it's hard but put back into mold to cut in the morning


----------



## psfred (Dec 14, 2017)

Don't wait too long, HP soap gets pretty hard pretty fast.  I tend to cut mine as soon as they get to room temp when I can, certainly don't wait past the next morning, and they are quite firm even then.  

You can remove the soap from the mold as soon as it's firm enough not to sag, but it will stay liquid in the center for a while.  Found that out by cutting too soon once or twice!

I've cut after about three hours with no issues, it hardens up pretty fast.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2017)

psfred said:


> will stay liquid in the center for a while.  Found that out by cutting too soon once or twice!



had that happen before too. The center wasn't quite liquid but was soft enough to run a tiny bit. Every bar had a little runny spot on it lol.


----------

